# Boris gets it



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Boris will be named MIP in the following days.

Congrats to 3-D


http://www.nba.com/suns/playoffs/tribune_diaw_060425.html


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

:clap::cheers:

Well deserved, Boris!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I would've bet a million dollars on that one..


note: I don't have a million dollars but that is how confident I would have been :biggrin:


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

Who were the three morons who voted for Tony Parker? Probably Stephen A Smith, Bill Walton, and the SA press.

All the same, congrats to Boris.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

sunsaz said:


> Who were the three morons who voted for Tony Parker? Probably Stephen A Smith, Bill Walton, and the SA press.
> 
> All the same, congrats to Boris.


Bill Walton has orgasms over Boris Diaw. He's always talking about how great of a future he has when he does our games.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Congrats to Diaw..He was on my fantasy team, and he really helped me..DIAW!


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> Bill Walton has orgasms over Boris Diaw. He's always talking about how great of a future he has when he does our games.


Well, it IS hard to understand Walton at times...


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

sunsaz said:


> Well, it IS hard to understand Walton at times...


Mostly because he is such a douchebag.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I actually like Walton. You can't take him too serious sometimes. It's great. He's funny.


Also, never saw a point in bashing commentators. Waste of time. Just deal with it.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

The guy deserves it.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Hell yeah! Congrats to our triple double machine!


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Very well deserved !

But congrats to coach D'Antoni too, who knows how to "bring out" the potentialities and qualities of a player ! unlike (too) many NBA coaches ......


----------



## GuYoM (Jun 2, 2005)

lets go bobo


----------

